# Paying National Insurance Contributions in the UK



## Conshine (3 Aug 2011)

I worked in the UK for many years and have 18 years of NI contributions.
They wrote to me saying that I can pay for recent years that I have missed, as I am now living and working in Ireland. I am keen to do this, as I only have to pay 30 years NI before I am entitled to a UK state penion.

I pay PRSI here in Ireland though and have done for a number of years. Do the two get combined as I am still within Europe? Isnt there an agreement between European countries?

If I pay for the missing years in the UK, am I wasting my money, as I am currently paying PRSI here, so I am not really missing years, they are only being paid outside the UK?

Or should I pay up in the UK and try to get to the 30 years, so that I can get the UK pension, as well as whatever I end up with in Ireland?

The wife however is in a slightly different situation, she has 15 years or so in the UK and has not worked, therefore not paid PRSI in Ireland. In that case, would it be best to pay her missing years?

I am not looking for replies on how people think the pensions will perform in coming years, I just want to figure out if paying the missing years is effectively paying twice.


----------



## seantheman (4 Aug 2011)

I'm in a similar situation and would like to hear opinions on this question


----------



## Tomorrow (4 Aug 2011)

It is possible to get two pensions, one from the UK and one from ROI.

If you qualify in the UK, you will get one there and the same with ROI.

So, in most cases it is worth paying the missing years.

It is also possible for the contributions to be combined, for example, if you come to retirement age and apply for the contributory state pension in Ireland and you do not have enough PRSI contribitions paid, the Department will be able to look at other European Countries eg UK, to top up the contributions.

I hope this helps


----------



## Gervan (4 Aug 2011)

If you qualify for a state pension in both the UK and here, you will get the two.
If your contributions to either country alone are not enough to qualify you for a pension, your contributions will be combined and hopefully allow you to qualify for something. 
So that is a benefit for you as the pension contributor. I do not think it can work against you, as you fear.
The UK voluntary contributions at £12.05 per week (about €750 annual) are much higher then Irish voluntary at €253, and entitle you to a smaller payout.
Now the UK has moved to a system where if you have paid one year's NI you get one thirtieth of the full pension, each €750 annual contribution will bring you just under €200 a year when you reach UK pension age (under current rules and benefits). 
Note that you cannot make voluntary contributions in both countries.


----------



## Conshine (5 Aug 2011)

How many years do you have to have contributed in Ireland to qualify for the state pension? I may be running out of time


----------



## Black Sheep (5 Aug 2011)

At present there are major changes afoot re the changes in the qualifying conditions for a State Pension. Until those conditions are clarified we are pretty much in the dark.

At present if you had ten years contributions in Ireland you would get at least a half rate pension but as you are not applying for a pension at present this information is of no value


----------



## Ann1 (5 Aug 2011)

Conshine said:


> I worked in the UK for many years and have 18 years of NI contributions.
> They wrote to me saying that I can pay for recent years that I have missed, as I am now living and working in Ireland. I am keen to do this, as I only have to pay 30 years NI before I am entitled to a UK state penion.
> 
> I pay PRSI here in Ireland though and have done for a number of years. Do the two get combined as I am still within Europe? Isnt there an agreement between European countries?
> ...


We have just completed buying back 'lost years' for a UK State Pension  and we feel for us it has been worth it. Initially when we got the  letter we did not pay much attention. My hubby had 21 years paid NI  contributions so we needed to buy back 9 years to reach the 30 years  required for a full pension. The cost was 626.60 sterling per year for  Class 3 contributions. Then I came across an Expat forum where they were  discussing Class 2 contributions. In short if you have paid Social  Insurance Contributions in another EU country or a country that has a  Reciprocal Agreement with the UK.... for the years you wish to buy back.. you may be able to buy those years at a lower amount.....a much lower amount.
The first thing you need to do is request a Pension Forecast. The  forecast is tailored to each persons history of NI contributions. They  will tell you how many years you can buy back (it is usually 6  years)...the cost....and the last date for payment. The forecast will  give you the amount payable for Class 3 contributions only and sometimes  this can put people off as it can appear to be a large amount of money.  
In reference to the 6 years above....I discovered we could buy  additional years while trawling through realms of information on their  site....if you reach pension age between 6th April 2008 and 5th April  2015.
There is lots of new legislation regarding womens State Pension in the  UK also so it would be no harm for your wife to request a Pension  Forecast also.
http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/BritonsLivingAbroad/Moneyabroad/DG_4000013


----------



## buster mammy (16 Aug 2011)

Is it possable to buy back years worked in the states and how do you go about it


----------

